# URGENT!! Gaston, NC, HELP!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am a Golden mix, help me! Please, look at my eyes!










More About PTS 11/25 #8656A/C HAS THIS GUY LISTED AS A SHEP CROSS, i ASSUME THEY THINK AUSSIE. HE ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A GOLDEN CROSS IN THE PHOTO - VERY PRETTY BOY. ABOUT 3 YEARS OLD. Please include the tag# with your inquiry for faster service. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable animals. If you are not with a 501c3 rescue, you will need to contact someone from Animal League of Gaston County to help you pull the animal. 

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees do not do a thorough behavioral evaluation of the animal or a vet check and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so there is no adoption fee for the animal and the animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date. This shelter uses a gas chamber. There are many reasons why they are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, or the owner says the dog is aggressive or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosed for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or a 501c3 rescue can pull the animal out. This animal can be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the day before it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder). ALGC will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are required to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by their PTS date, else they will be killed.

You can visit the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. There are directions posted on this site: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic can be found here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/GastonClinic.htm.

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected] My Contact InfoGaston County Animal Control 
Dallas, NC 
704-922-8677 option #4


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please email Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue, Triad Golden Retriever Rescue and Charlotte Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I just emld. those rescues. I think Neuse River is the only rescue that takes mixes. I say he is a Golden Mix.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh my, I hope you get an answer Karen!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump for this sweet, beautiful dog


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Just emailed Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue, Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Charlotte Golden Retriever Rescue and Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess this boy's time is up.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is so sad and horrible


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> I guess this boy's time is up.


Did you hear back from anyone? Did you try Midlands? They were going to take the guy at Duplin County that our rescue pulled. Maybe they have room?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Did you hear back from anyone? Did you try Midlands? They were going to take the guy at Duplin County that our rescue pulled. Maybe they have room?


Do you have there email???? OR there website??? No, I didn't hear back from anyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

JUST EMLD. Midlands and Low COuntry and Neuse River.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor baby*

I* just re-emailed all of the Golden ret. rescues in NC and SC. Please, Please, someone save him.
He is adorable and looks so very scared.*
*THIS POOR BABY:

I just saw this on Craigslist*



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15149953 

This is the website to the shelter where the adorable retriever mix dog is being held. The rehoming is free and the organization can give you more details. 
* Gaston County Animal Control 
* Dallas, NC 
* 704-922-8677 option #4 

The puppy has to be adopted TODAY or it will be put to sleep at 5:00 pm today 11/25/09. so sad. 

I don't understand why everyone is obsessed about getting "pure-bred" when there are thousands of dogs that need homes. The pure-breds have also been imbred so much that they are more likely to develop expensive health problems. Due to the genetic variability, the mixes are the healthiest and definitely as cute as any true blood. I guess this society we live in is truly a shallow one, caring mostly about looks, certificates, and symbols of status. In my book, adopting this dog or another that needs a rehome immediately reveals the highest of golden hearts. 
Thanks for your time! Have a happy thanksgiving. I'd come get this little booger out myself if I lived closer by and in a house that allowed another dog to live here. 


Location: Dallas NC 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1481603408


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can ANYONE go get him? I would take him if someone could get him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Sandy and I emld. Fostermom to see maybe if Neuse River would take him.
Not sure how far Neuse or Fostermom are from the shelter.
It's good to know that you could take him if need be and someone can get him.
Would you be fostering him for Heidi's Legacy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I suppose I could. I don't care, really- as long as he gets out of there. I really hope the rescue can take him


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is in a shelter near Charlotte. Multiple emails have been sent to the rescues around here, so I don't know if anyone is working on getting him out. Usually the rescues let you know if they are planning on pulling a dog you have emailed them about.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Never mind


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

JENNA

I emld. Merlin's Mom and pm'd her to see if her rescue in Charlotte can take him and if not asked if they could get him for you.

Don't know if she will see or answer the msg. in time, though.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe someone will adopt him today.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Is Sandy (Carolina sp?) in the area? Has someone contacted her to see if she can pull him? Then we can figure out how to get hom down to Jenna. How far is Coppers mom?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Just email Sandy to see if her rescue could pull. Then we would need to figure out how to get to Jenna.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a guy who wants to adopt, too, assuming this dog has a decent temperament.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandy is at the coast, so I am pretty sure she can't get over to him. It's probably at least 3-4 hours from where she lives.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> Just email Sandy to see if her rescue could pull. Then we would need to figure out how to get to Jenna.


Unfortunately, she can't do anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Haven't heard back from anyone*

haven't heard back from anyone.

Kathy: Here is Midlands
Can you call there -I've sent two emails nothing.


http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/

Mary B. Williams
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230
803-735-0599 (evenings)
email: [email protected] 
Midlands Golden Rescue, founder
http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org
Starseeker Golden Retrievers






serves South Carolina from the midlands area. For more information contact:
Mary Williams
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230-3545
803-735-0599
email:[email protected]


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I can call at lunch in 2.5 hours. Can someome call sooner???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's mom can't help*

MERLIN'S MOM was nice enough to answer
I wish i could. Have 2 fosters and am working today and tomorrow. I know the GR rescue can't get him (as far as I've been told).....not enough money. 

I'm sorry, I wish I could help. 


*Jessi's Mom: KATHY: PLEASE CALL MARY WILLIAMS AT MIDLANDS. She is a doll.
Maybe there's a chance.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It doesn't look good


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen should we email Veronica?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If someone can just pull this dog, I will take it. Anyone, PLEASE?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to run around for a while, but I will take this dog. I have an adopter. I'll be back in a couple hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Did you call Midlands? That would prob. be our only real hope right now.

No don't email Veronica. She has enough to do and I think the tracker was coming today and she was going to Camp Ground, too.

Try emlg. the other ladies that were in the email group, not Neya Warren though, she is out of the office and ask if anyone can get this boy out.
I think it said something about having to be a rescue group though, so if Jenna says we can use Heidi's Legacy in FL, then that would work.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Set out a mass email to the group. I hope it didn't include Veronica. I tried not too. I can't call for two more hours. Can you call???????


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I can make a phone call....not a problem...I'm a bit lost though - who am I calling and what am I saying?? I really want to help this poor boy!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Call ask if they can pull this guy. Tell them that there is someone in Florida that will foster him we just need someone to pull him. Thanks

http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/

Mary B. Williams
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230
803-735-0599 (evenings)
email: [email protected] 
Midlands Golden Rescue, founder
http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org
Starseeker Golden Retrievers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mm*

MM

Thanks!

Please call this lady Mary Williams at Midlands and ask if there is anyway her rescue can take this poor boy he dies today at Gaston at 5.

Or if she can't take him can she pull him for AquaClaraCanines-Jenna in FL on the golden ret. forum who will take him.

Kathy: Here is Midlands
Can you call there -I've sent two emails nothing.


http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/

Mary B. Williams
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230
803-735-0599 (evenings)
email: [email protected] 
Midlands Golden Rescue, founder
http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org
Starseeker Golden Retrievers


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OK I called - no answer  I left her a message saying that we just need him pulled from the shelter by 5, and that we have someone who can foster if needed... I left her my number here at work so hopefully I'll hear back. This is so sad...is there ANYONE else I can call??


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Could you also try calling. We have emailed already. So please call. Thanks



Contact the following GR Rescues in NC to see if they will pull this dog for you and hold until the transport arrangements can be made. I would suggest calling instead of emailing them. 

Sandy


*Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte*









P.O. Box 471931
Charlotte, NC 28247-1931
Phone: 704-348-1573
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.grrcc.com



*Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue*









P.O. Box 37156
Raleigh, NC 27627
Phone: 919-676-7144 (Rescue Hotline)
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.goldenrescuenc.org






*Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*









4793 Troy Smith Road
Liberty, NC 27298
Phone: 336-288-9944 (Rescue Voice Mail) or 336-622-5052 Fax: 336-674-1004
Contacts:Tom Gale [email protected] (email) and/or Susan Shelmerdine/Pat Kelly [email protected] (email)
Website: www.tgrr.org


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Also - I'm a bit confused, is it already too late?? Or can you pull the dogs right before they're supposed to be PTS? I can't imagine that this poor boy will die in a gas chamber when there is someone who can find him a home!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I believe he has unilt 5 tonight.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, he is no longer on petfinder. Does someone have the stomach to call the shelter to see wheather he wsa pulled or pts?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok GRR of Charlotte - Left Message

Neuse River GRR - Left Message

Triad GRR - Talked to a man there, but he is 1.5 hours away from the shelter, and referred me to GRR of Charlotte. I told him that I already left a message for them... He took my name and number and email and said he would try to find a different contact at that rescue them and contact them. I hope he calls me back, but I'm not overly optimistic... 

Just keep hoping I guess... Any GRFers in/near North Carolina??


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll call - what is his "ID number"?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ID No*

I would say this is his id no
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=*15149953*


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

8656a/c I believe listed shepard cross


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd go with what Karen said!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got a call back from that man - He said that he talked to someone at the GRR of Charlotte and she said the roads are busy because of Thanksgiving and that she doesn't think that she'd be able to get someone down there...and also, he wanted to know what they were supposed to do with the dog until we set up a transport - as all of the rescues are jam packed right now! 

Is there any point in me calling the shelter and begging for this boys life?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh - another gem he mentioned, they don't usually deal with "mixes"...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Darn its my anniversary tonight and now I'm going to be sad all night


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer for you and Jenna not on the board right now.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Darn its my anniversary tonight and now I'm going to be sad all night


 
Happy anniversary. I called and he got claimed by a rescue group!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy dance!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

jessi mom said:


> Happy anniversary. I called and he got claimed by a rescue group!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy dance!!!



OMG that makes me SOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!! I've had this sick feeling in my stomach all afternoon, and was really doubting it would go away tonight...now it will!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Good! Thanks for helping.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll just stick out my neck here and put my dern phone number on here again.

If something like this happens again call me! don't rely on me to check e-mail or the forum, because I am not good at that.
I live 2.5ish hours from there and was ready to call with a credit card right now, but I got to the end of the thread and got the good news!!!! Teresa (copper's Mom) (864) 506-6212.

Can we find out which rescue heeded the e-mails and maybe send some donations?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas, NC is only 105 miles from my house and about 70 miles from work.

Call me next time.:

the boss doesn't mind if I leave or what I do actually.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy and Coppers Mom*

Kathy: THANK YOU SO MUCH for calling and finding out he has been rescued!!
I wonder who the rescue is?

Teresa- Coppers Mom: Thank you for making that offer!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh THANK YOU! I am so relieved. I was nearly throwing up on my way home from visiting my DH at work. I was so afraid I'd come home and find out he was dead. 

OK but we DO NEED to find a MALE Golden from puppy to 18 months of age for my adopter...  He wants to save a life!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You find - I'll help pull or transport if it is close (ish) to me.
Teresa


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> You find - I'll help pull or transport if it is close (ish) to me.
> Teresa


I think pulling from your area would be a good thing - it seems as though there are SO MANY dogs in the shelters there! :no:


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

OK but we DO NEED to find a MALE Golden from puppy to 18 months of age for my adopter...  He wants to save a life![/QUOTE]


What about this one??

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68374


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good call! I'll take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Veronica is looking for a sponsor/sponsors to pull this little mix at Gaston.
don't have anymore details.
Please email veronica if you can


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen 
I'm going to start a new thread. This is not the same dog. emailed Veronica.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the pup at the start of the thread was adopted on his last day and the little girl that Veronica emailed Karen about got rescued at the last second today!

Took it right down to the wire again, but she is safe.
Here's her thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68912
whoo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Thanks for starting a new thread and this little girl has been pulled according to Veronica.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68912


----------

